# Is this a corker?



## rocket man (Nov 24, 2009)

A friend of mine found this with a bunch of empty wine bottles and gave it to me. My question is has anyone seen a corker like this before?




[/IMG]


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

Its a bottle capper for Beer
I cant see how it would insert a 1 3/4" cork


----------



## rocket man (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Tom
That's kinda what I thought. A 1 3/4" cork would just fit above a bordeaux bottle, anything taller wouldn't fit. Plus you would have to reposition the handle to get the cork all the way in.


----------



## rawlus (Nov 24, 2009)

nice capper though!


----------



## rocket man (Nov 24, 2009)

It does look like it's built pretty well. It's all cast iron except for the rod that's notched for the gear. I think everything else built today is stamped steel.


----------



## kiljoy (Nov 24, 2009)

I saw one just like it recently. My barber said he had a corker to sell me. When he brought it in, he discovered it was a capper instead. Looked just like this one except it was screwed to some plywood.


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks pretty beefy. Nice find.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

rocket man said:


> Thanks Tom
> That's kinda what I thought. A 1 3/4" cork would just fit above a bordeaux bottle, anything taller wouldn't fit. Plus you would have to reposition the handle to get the cork all the way in.


Your welcome.
I brew Beer also and a bench capper is just like that pic.


----------

